# Do you keep the photos used for panoramas?



## nerwin (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm just wondering if there is really any point in keeping the extra photos that I used for panoramas when I already have my final panorama finished. I most likely wont ever used them again except if I want to redo it or if in the future there is better panorama stitching algorithms. 

Do you keep them or toss them?


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2016)

yes, I do. disk space is cheap.

I use ICE by Microsoft, it's free, easy to use, and does an awesome job--especially with the perspective control.   LRs built in is okay at best; works well on very simple panos.

heres a few I just did this weekend:




DSC03602_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC03478_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02334_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02135_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC02823_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr

this one was 9 images:




DSC01988_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr


vertically:




Radcliffe Camera Pano by The Braineack, on Flickr




Christ Church Pano by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes and yes.

Yes, I keep em.
Yes, I did click 'like' on braineack's panos.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2016)

oh here's a good example of perspective control:

single shot at 16mm:




DSC02705 by The Braineack, on Flickr

vs a 9 image stitch from the same spot.  Once it does the stitching, you can adjust for perspectives.




DSC02693_stitch by The Braineack, on Flickr


It's the only microsoft product that I ever recommend to people.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 12, 2016)

I normally use Photoshop to stitch mine together. Does much better than Lightroom..like you said, Lightroom stitching is okay for simple photos only. I guess I can keep them and just stack them.


----------



## weepete (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah, I keep them. Might be I want to re-process them again so unless I'm really running out of space they'll stay.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2016)

This is what I like about ICE:










this was clicking one buttons to get here, after dragging and dropping 6 images.

now I can alter the project type and move the perspective:





click next, select my crop (I use auto crop the majority of the time:





and the output:


----------



## JustBen (Jun 16, 2016)

Always keep them. Happens that i go back to my older photos and work on them again when i learned something new.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 16, 2016)

Braineack said:


> This is what I like about ICE:
> 
> View attachment 123220
> 
> ...



Nice! I might have to look into that.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 16, 2016)

here's the link: Image Composite Editor - Microsoft Research

I know we got a bit off topic.  But it's a really power stitching program.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2016)

Braineack said:


> yes, I do. disk space is cheap.
> .............



Dizzactly!

Who knows what technology might be able to do in the future.

Back in the film days, we always bracketed our shots to assure a good exposure.  Now we can take those bracketed shots and create an HDR image.

Same principle applies today to anything I take.  I might revisit some old images and apply a new-found technique to them.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 16, 2016)

Why wouldn't you keep the images?


----------

